# Yogurt Question



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so confused here.. FiFi has really bad tear staining and I wanted to give him some yogurt and see how that will work out. I fed him about 1tsp of plain yogurt and he threw up..  

I don't know if I should keep feeding him or change the brand. What kind of yogurt should I feed him? I really want the tear stains to go away and even though I clean him twice daily it still doesn't do much.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

try plain goat's milk yogurt


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

we usually give fage greek yogurt (nonfat) or organic yogurt (stonyfield or horizon)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think i will give it a try too ..any left over can be used to make soda bread  jo


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Not all dogs can tolerate dairy...I wouldn't force it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I give Chrissy 1/2 of Stonyfield Yogurt and have had no problems. However, as someone else mentioned, some dogs cannot tolorate dairy products. 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just started mine on Stoneyfield plain organic yogart - no problem here....but I started them with maybe 1/2 a tsp....not much. Figure I'll increase it alittle each time.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie is eating Activa yogurt twice a day and handling it just fine. He's also on this for a little eyestain. I can't find the plain so he's eating vanilla. i hope that's Okay? It's low fat.
How long does it take to see if the yogurt is working? Anyone know?

Thanks

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie eats Mountain High plain.

Just because that is what I eat. 

He handles it well.


----------

